# Does anyone name their cubes?



## 4Chan (Jan 31, 2010)

So, when people are truly obsessed with something, they tend to personify them.

Like, some hardcore anime lovers will claim characters as their wife, and create elaborate fantasies with the character. Sometimes resulting in crappy fanfiction, doujin comics, or fanart. Which may or may not be sfw.


Other people name cars, instruments, and other inanimate objects.

So I wondered, does this apply to cubes in the speedsolving community?


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jan 31, 2010)

Mah kewb is Sally!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 31, 2010)

Err... would "Type A" count as a name? 

@Waffle's Minion (above): Tell Sally I said hi!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2010)

Waffle names his cubes...


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 31, 2010)

no


----------



## Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

YES, wait...no.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 31, 2010)

once i get a good 3x3, im going to call it L


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I already decided I'm naming my second FII Floyd, when it gets here. If I get an AV, it will be named Dene.


----------



## shelley (Jan 31, 2010)

Once upon a time, I had two cubes. I named them Cubie 1 and Cubie 2 (Cubie 2 is still my main speedcube).

The Berkeley girls name their cubes. One notable one is a yellow cube named Buttercup, or Butt for short.


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2010)

Ghostay (ghost hand)
Crispin (type a 2)

Q (mini qj 4x4)
Leah (LL 2x2)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 31, 2010)

My AV's name is Faz.
My Pyraminx's name is Charlie.


i wondar y


----------



## cuber13579 (Jan 31, 2010)

yes my second 3x3 synca lol


----------



## ianini (Jan 31, 2010)

3x3: xavier


----------



## Edmund (Jan 31, 2010)

Never really thought about this but I sometimes refer to it as Cooby-Doo like Scooby-Doo. lol


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 31, 2010)

#1, #2, blindfold, etc..

As in, this is my #1 speedcube, and that one is my #2 speedcube. That other one over there is my blindfold cube. Not very creative I know.

Chris


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Jan 31, 2010)

Richard, that way I can call it a cheery nickname when I'm in a "good" mood.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 31, 2010)

Many, such as: Honey, Wife, Life Partner, Husband, Shmuckypies, etc.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 31, 2010)

[sarcastic]
Yes. Mine is Steve. He has a very Goth and emo personality. I've been taking him to counceling, but nothing seems to help. Please help me, I'm so worried .
[/sarcastic]


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 31, 2010)

My V5 is Samantha. You have to hold her like a baby bird.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 1, 2010)

Ernie, Steve, Doug, Caleb, Aries, Jennifer, Athena, Allison, and Bella.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Bella.



I just changed my Type A's name to Edward


----------



## Owen (Feb 1, 2010)

Rubik's brand = "Cube"

Ghost hand = "Ghost"

Type D = "Turn"

Pyraminx = "That Triangle"

Chinaminx = "Popminx"

Skewb = "Tick-tock"

Mini diensheng = "Lil' Guy"

Rubik's 4x4 = "Broken"



I haven't named the rest.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 1, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Bella.
> ...



Actually, my cube was named Bella months and months ago.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 1, 2010)

V-7 (white): Voldemort

Type A: Snape (it sucks)

Mini-C: Flitwick

Orange type C: Ginny

Square-1: Harry

Megaminx: Malfoy

LL 2x2: Fred

Clock: George

Mini-Qj: Dumbledore

3x3x4 FF: Hermione

Pyraminx: Mrs McGonagall


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 1, 2010)

Danny
Danni
Danneh
Denni
Denny
Denneh
and anything else that sounds close to thsoe that come up in my head


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 1, 2010)

My friend named my first ever 3x3, it was a store bought and its name is Hermie  
She also named my other cubes but the names were too long to remember


----------



## Caedus (Feb 1, 2010)

No.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> My V5 is Samantha. You have to hold her like a baby bird.



I was going to post this~


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Feb 1, 2010)

my Bump cube is Eric and My Square-1 is Doug


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 1, 2010)

Named mah Stackmat timer Señor Awesomesauce on request of a friend.
My megaminx is named Kensington Fauntleroy Meriwether.
My Rubik's 5x5 is y'ol' piece o' crap.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Kensington Fauntleroy Meriwether.



Same middle name as Donald Duck.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Kensington Fauntleroy Meriwether.
> ...



Wanted it that way.
You name your miniC, miniG?


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL i never thought of naming cubes


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Yea, miniC is Allison. But only when Allison has her, otherwise it's miniC.


----------



## Edward (Feb 1, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Bella.
> ...



Wat
Im just playing. I know the Edward you're referring to (twilight).


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 1, 2010)

er... yeah. wait! no. hold on. yes. agh! no. ummmmmmm. i plead the 5th?


----------



## Feryll (Feb 1, 2010)

Ice cube: Grinder
ES 2x2: Clackers
OLD 3x3 storebought: Ghetto Void
Newer 3x3 storebought: Stephen
Rubik's 4x4: Popeye
ES 4x4: Terry
Dead ES 5x5: Rotten
New ES 5x5: Meadows
V cube 6: Gunther
V cube 7: Srinivasa
Siames 2x2's: Timmy
3x3 DIY coming: Vol
Pyraminx: Hippie
Square 1: Squirrel (IT TOTALLY SAYS SQUIRREL, NOT SQUARE 1!)
Mirror Cube: Cactus
Megaminx: Tower
Gigaminx: Project
Magic: SpeedStacker
Snake: Ron


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 1, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Ice cube: Grinder
> ES 2x2: Clackers
> OLD 3x3 storebought: Ghetto Void
> Newer 3x3 storebought: Stephen
> ...



W00t. These names are win.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 1, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Type A: Snape (it sucks)



Snape's the best character in my opinion.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Waffle names his cubes...



mmhm

3x3s
old type a modded- Waffle
old type a from erik johnson - Erik
edison w/ a purple side - Sarah
c4y cube from forte - Forte
DS with A core - Kris
c4y cube from Stachu - Stachu
AII - OHwen
DS #1 - Doug
DS #2 - Elliot
DS #3 - Chris
DS #4 - Edmund

4x4s
QJ - Emily
mini QJ - Dave

5x5 - V5 - MEEP

sq-1 - shinko

2x2 - Justin :3

6x6 - Dan

7x7 - Ibrahim

magic - Patrick

MM - Sam

Pryaminx - Felix

Megaminx - Maarten


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 1, 2010)

Gigaminx-Arthur
Type C-My baby
modded C4U-Slick
Pyraminx-Ron
DX Pyraminx- Boris
Magic-Phillipe


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 1, 2010)

This thread is so amusing xD
I named my magic "magicy" - wow, creative, right?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 1, 2010)

My V7 is named Ron Jeremy.


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 1, 2010)

hm... maybe I should start naming cubes ^^


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 1, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> hm... maybe I should start naming cubes ^^



istead of naming your PLLs


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 3, 2010)

DS - Flipper
FII - Bubblebutt
C4Y DIY - Blockhead

Not a fan of nice names. You gotta break 'em!


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 3, 2010)

Ah, I was checking if anyone else did it, and apparently they do.

My green C is Humphrey.
My JSK clone is Taylor. 
My YJ 4x4 is Wilhelmina.
My F-II is Bjorn.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 3, 2010)

i call them all "cubes"


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 3, 2010)

This thread is creepy...

On topic: Yes.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Ah, I was checking if anyone else did it, and apparently they do.
> 
> *My green C is Humphrey.*
> My JSK clone is Taylor.
> ...



Is it Humphrey Jennings-Wittingtonsworth IV?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 4, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I was checking if anyone else did it, and apparently they do.
> ...



!!!!!!
You sir, are correct. 

I see you remembered my Skype alias. xD xD xD


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



I try, I try.
fgsfds.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Ranzha (Feb 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


>



Okay, I got this one:
My floppy cube's name is Pants on the Ground.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2010)

I called my storebought lucky. I have had heaps of lucky solves with it, and 20.40 in Canberra. (nl though)


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2010)

Name changes :3

Ghost hand 3x3: Nagato
LL 2x2: Taiga 
Qj 4x4: Konata

You kind of get the message.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 4, 2010)

My F-II is named Justin Jatz, my ES 2x2x2 is named Justin Kaffray. My stackmat is named Shelley and has a tattoo of it's name on it's back. My black Rubik's DIY is named Yu, my white Rubik's DIY is named Yu 2. My Type C is named Desie. If I get a DNF I might accidentally call any of my cubes Sarah, but I have no idea why.

Nope, no cubes named Anthony. *twitch* Nope.


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> ...instruments...



My mello's name is Chartreuse (it was named when I got it). 

The first 3x3 I ever had (now broken ) was named Cubert I think.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> Name changes :3
> 
> Ghost hand 3x3: Nagato
> LL 2x2: Taiga
> ...



I hate your LL 2x2 with the burning fury of 50 suns. D:<

Worst tsundere ever.
If you like him so much, why would you run away?
Why is the main character so stupid?

Why is that anime so hyped? D:<

If you're supposed to get married, why would you leave the guy hanging like that!
jFD:FJFDS:fjdska;jfsda, I HATE TAIGA.





On the other hand, I am in love with your 4x4 and Ghost hand.


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 5, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Bella.
> ...



I saw this and almost screamed. I'm going to have horrible nightmares with Twilight and my cubes together.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 5, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



"They sucked the silicone right out of him!!"


----------



## Edward (Feb 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Name changes :3
> ...


You didnt watch till the VERY end did you? 
To sum it up, She comes back.


----------



## (R) (Feb 5, 2010)

I challenge someone to make a twilight spoof with cubes


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 5, 2010)

In the worst way!
She was hiding! In the broom closet!

Why would she hide from him? D:

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/BoxxyBabee


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 5, 2010)

(R) said:


> I challenge someone to make a twilight spoof with cubes



Double dared.


----------



## Edward (Feb 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> In the worst way!
> She was hiding! In the broom closet!
> 
> Why would she hide from him? D:
> ...



You my freind, have an epic list.
Have you seen Kanon? What about AIR. Same companies as clannad. Same feel too.

WTF YOU DROPPED CLANNAD AFTER STORY??!!!
You NEED to watch that. Finish it. NOW.

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Elcarc


----------



## Caedus (Feb 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> In the worst way!
> She was hiding! In the broom closet!
> 
> Why would she hide from him? D:
> ...


Nice, I've decided the next 20 animus I'm going to watch.

I'm happy to see Code Geass is near the top. (EDIT: Wow. Fail. I just realized it's alphabetic...) Best ending ever. EVER.

Soul Eater looks good.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 5, 2010)

After the part where people start being mean to Sunohara, I got really really pissed off.

That was stupid, and unnecessary.
I really liked Sunohara's attitude, but his sister was a total brat.
So I got so pissed off that I dropped it.


Clannad would have gotten an 8, if the main character got with the twins, and the whole "other world part" was omitted.

The whole "other world" part had no role whatsoever in the main plot.
It was like, one big diversion. >=/



I'll watch those all in due time.
I have to clear out my watching list first. :d


EDIT: YES CODE GEASS HAD THE PERFECT ENDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If only... he was secretly alive... then it would be MORE PERFECT.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> After the part where people start being mean to Sunohara, I got really really pissed off.
> 
> That was stupid, and unnecessary.
> I really liked Sunohara's attitude, but his sister was a total brat.
> ...



I know, I wanted him to come back... It made me sad. Especially with the C.C. and Lelouch thing. That made me sad.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 5, 2010)

Oooh Edward, I see you rated NHK ni Youkuso a 10.

I thought about giving it a 10, but the ending ruined it for me.
If only the protagonist was a little bit smarter, and got with the girl when she asked him in the first place.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 5, 2010)

This kid at school calls me rubiks. The kid named The cube I use my real name


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 5, 2010)

How do I know if my mini C a boy or a girl? No reproductive organs to check, unfortunately, so I don't know how to tell.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 5, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> How do I know if my mini C a boy or a girl? No reproductive organs to check, unfortunately, so I don't know how to tell.



Pop out a random edge piece, if it's capped on the bottom, it's a girl. On top, it's a boy.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 5, 2010)

2x2: Luo Xiao Bao
Red C4Y: Eric the Red
1st 3x3: Ol' Reliable

I should name all of my cubes later. Those cubes up there just got names randomly. I also have "D2" which is my foot cube. I like everybody's reactions when I let them try it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 5, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > How do I know if my mini C a boy or a girl? No reproductive organs to check, unfortunately, so I don't know how to tell.
> ...



LOL I usually can just tell by the feel of the cube. But yea, Michael's idea works too...


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 6, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> If I get a DNF I might accidentally call any of my cubes Sarah, but I have no idea why.





I should name my cubes too...


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 6, 2010)

My old speedcube has a name. He is an A2 and his name is lost4now. He only goes missing when I need him the most, like Round 2 of any given competition.


----------



## Imperatrix (Feb 8, 2010)

Gigaminx: The Beast
C4U 3x3: Larry
3x3 Keychain: Mini


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 8, 2010)

Jim 1
Jim 2
Jim 3
etc.


----------



## teller (Feb 8, 2010)

For awhile my primary was a mixture of black and white pieces, stickers and tiles (not quite Shelley's "kill me..." cube). My A buddy of mine called it "Franken-cube," and the name stuck.

But generally not.


----------



## Edward (Feb 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> Name changes :3
> 
> Ghost hand 3x3: Nagato
> LL 2x2: Taiga
> ...



My 2x2 is now named Rei :3


----------



## RubiksMark (May 1, 2010)

Yes, I name all of my cubes after friends haha.


----------



## abctoshiro (May 4, 2010)

my 3x3x3 is named Emilio Bartolome Santiago y Baldomero.
and my other 3x3x3 is named Bart.

my 2x2x2 is named cuter...!


----------



## nitrocan (May 4, 2010)

Hmm now that I think of it, I could name my 7x7, Shin Shoryucube.


----------



## lorki3 (May 4, 2010)

I think I'm going to name my alpha v Gerald


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 4, 2010)

6x6-Mio-Chan (Cause it's STACKED...gidit?)
4x4-Haruhi
2x2-Mikuru
3x3 (Storebought)-Dan Brown


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 4, 2010)

F-II - white cube
Rubik 3x3 - storebought
rubik 4x4 - piece of s--t
Rubik 5x5 - fumfzehn (spell check please? supposed to be "50" in german)
glow in dark C4U DIY - glowey


----------



## TheBB (May 4, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> How do I know if my mini C a boy or a girl? No reproductive organs to check, unfortunately, so I don't know how to tell.



Cubes are all girls. For this reason:


Spoiler



Initially they're enigmatic, but once you figure out the trick, practice a bit, and bring the lube, you can do them in 15 seconds.


Spoiler



Now don't shoot the messenger, guys!


----------



## Luigimamo (May 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Name changes :3
> ...


I have a psychopathic friend at school who chucked a chair at a teacher once. His name is Rei. Coincidence ?


----------



## Joël (May 4, 2010)

No.. That's just silly.


----------



## Ton (May 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> So, when people are truly obsessed with something, they tend to personify them.
> 
> Like, some hardcore anime lovers will claim characters as their wife, and create elaborate fantasies with the character. Sometimes resulting in crappy fanfiction, doujin comics, or fanart. Which may or may not be sfw.
> 
> ...



I call it my speedcube


----------

